# lion head? with pics now



## dntd (Feb 28, 2010)

I just bought a female lion head, she's huge  almost as big as my newzealand male. I can't seem to find her coat color . It's white with orange spots,spots continueing to her tail. Cute but she's got a meat rabbit body and came from a farmer who breeds for meat. So she's a cross def. not a dwarf or even a mini, She's super heavy, I wish I had a scale.


----------



## JoieDeViveRabbitry (Mar 3, 2010)

Well she's a broken fawn... But breed wise, def. a Lionhead X... She has that skirt and a hint of mane...


----------



## Ranch Girl (Mar 3, 2010)

Aw, she is so lovely!


----------



## Lotso Bunnies (Mar 10, 2010)

shes a broken orange  i raise lionheads . but she is def a meat cross  . lol  cute tho .


----------

